# Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All,
New on the engine scene because just spent a few months reading up the Suspension Tuning forum







.
My ride:
2002 Golf 1.8T.
Engine code AGU.
Engine is still stock standard.
I would like to increase the boost pressure.
From what I've read, it should be 0.6bar. I would like to increase it to max 1.0 bar (for the moment).
So, my aim is from 150hp to at least 180hp (higher possible at 1.0bar??)
What's the best way to do it?
Mechanical adjustment possible?
Or do I need to tune the ECU?
Hope I'm not repeating the question above for the thousandth time as haven't searched/reviewed all the posts on the 1.8T forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (amansenna)*

You need to chip the ECU, a stock 1.8t 180 hp has a boost pressure around 0.8 bar.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (amansenna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amansenna* »_
Hope I'm not repeating the question above for the thousandth time

ding ding ding ding ding ding ding
CORRECT!!!!!!!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (amansenna)*

1) Buy boostvalve MBC
2)Install it in place of N75
3) Use boost gauge to adjust it to just UNDER 1.0 Bar
4) Have fun with $50 spent, and around 190 HP.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
NO DIODE REQUIRED.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (zeusenergy)*

i don't think you'll get 40 hp out of raising boost a few pounds without thinking of fuel trims. Save the guesswork and the "maybe this" and just chip it.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (sounrealx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sounrealx* »_i don't think you'll get 40 hp out of raising boost a few pounds without thinking of fuel trims. Save the guesswork and the "maybe this" and just chip it.

stop thinking


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
stop thinking









x2


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (sounrealx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sounrealx* »_i don't think you'll get 40 hp out of raising boost a few pounds without thinking of fuel trims. Save the guesswork and the "maybe this" and just chip it.

Well maybe not 40hp at the wheels, but dam! The difference for me with an MBC at 14 PSI opposed to 8 PSI is quite significant!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

Is my car the only one that HATES partial throttle with MBCs, or are we just ignoring that fact?


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
Well maybe not 40hp at the wheels, but dam! The difference for me with an MBC at 14 PSI opposed to 8 PSI is quite significant!









factory numbers on based on the engine not wheel hp


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
Well maybe not 40hp at the wheels, but dam! The difference for me with an MBC at 14 PSI opposed to 8 PSI is quite significant!









Ok.. get a vagcom and see how well youre car is doing buddy


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (lucas13dourado)*

Um yeah... got one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Talk to all the guys out there running 19 PSI with a diode and get back to me.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_Is my car the only one that HATES partial throttle with MBCs, or are we just ignoring that fact?

Yeah partial can be a biatch, but that's what a WOT switched solenoid is for.


----------



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (MY05GLI)*

Thanks for the feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .FWIW, dyno reading on my stock 1.8T is 149hp (factory 150hp).


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (amansenna)*

I still say they measured it at the wheels. 1 HP isn't enough for drivetrain losses!


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (sounrealx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sounrealx* »_i don't think you'll get 40 hp out of raising boost a few pounds without thinking of fuel trims. Save the guesswork and the "maybe this" and just chip it.

as long as you aren't putting in a diode your car sees the pressure on the map sensor and dumps enough fuel in to keep the maps in check. if you do a bit of reading in the 1.8 faq and specs you'll see that you will reach limp at 14.6 psi and then only have 5 psi. I have seen what Zeusenergy has done and his solution is a bit elaborate, but effective and very cost effective hp/dollar. I have spent some time talking with him about the system, and I have set up my car with a forge MBC(bleeder syle valve) in place of my n75, while leaving it plugged in electronically. I have a few bolt ons like a k&n panel filter and a 710N dv and a 2.5"cat back, but I have the stock intercooler and some silicone boost hoses and I pulled this on the dyno a week ago, it was like 85 degrees out, oh and this is with the stock TIP.
a graph for your hating, this is strictly power to the wheels, no driveline correction. and note that I have an '01 which was rated with 150hp.







171 to the wheels, if you do some driveline correction, and you consider a 12%loss that puts me just over 190 hp at the crank. this is at 12 psi.







and is a third gear pull.








Facts, Effort, Experience> You


_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 8:43 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (NH_Bora+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NH_Bora+* »_
a graph for your hating, this is strictly power to the wheels, no driveline correction. and note that I have an '01 which was rated with 150hp.







171 to the wheels, if you do some driveline correction, and you consider a 12%loss that puts me just over 190 hp at the crank. this is at 12 psi.







and is a third gear pull.
Facts, Effort, Experience> You

_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 8:43 AM 9-1-2008_

I like how you quote *facts* when you don't have a baseline dyno on the car to compare to and you're theorizing that your car had 150 crank, and that the driveline loss is definitely 12%. If you compare wheel to wheel you'd probably see a different picture. While I agree that you can gain 40hp without thinking about fuel trims (this ecu is very very adaptive), and also do it with a chip, you need to step off the soapbox if you're quoting imaginary numbers.


----------



## JoePoonani (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (zeusenergy)*

One is led to believe that with more boost, you need more fuel. Is this not true? Would it hinder the life of the turbo?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I like how you quote *facts* when you don't have a baseline dyno on the car to compare to and you're theorizing that your car had 150 crank, and that the driveline loss is definitely 12%. If you compare wheel to wheel you'd probably see a different picture. While I agree that you can gain 40hp without thinking about fuel trims (this ecu is very very adaptive), and also do it with a chip, you need to step off the soapbox if you're quoting imaginary numbers.

sorry, I should have said assume a 12% driveline loss. I've seen posts on here claiming anything from 7% to 22%loss. and I know that my car has a 150 HP rating from the factory, confirmed by engine code and spec sheets listed in the 1.8T faq. my stock boost was 8 psi (7.6 on the spec sheet) and I now run 12, which is just over what the 180 HP rated models were set to run from the factory spec sheet says 11.6 psi. I think that it is pretty clear that I have generated more power from a simple increase in boost. I'm sorry that this does not satisfy your expectations, but there is certainly some performance increase. I will be more careful of my wording next time. thanks for your input.


_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 9:30 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (JoePoonani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoePoonani* »_One is led to believe that with more boost, you need more fuel. Is this not true? Would it hinder the life of the turbo?

Yes. I dropped fuel at 15 PSI with a diode, at 14 PSI with NO DIODE I get stochio. No troubles to report, other than limp mode at cold temps, that can be settled with an adjustment. I like getting maximum boost before limp mode







But temps play a bigger role with MBC than with N75. An MBC cannot adjust to ambient temps. I may run 13 PSI just to be sure and take temps out of the equation.
I no longer run the diode because it tricks the ECM into thinking it's not running much boost, while you are really running 15+ PSI- it makes the injectors duty cycle too short. And my injectors are the smaller ones anyway....
As far as power, you really need to try it out before knocking it! NH Bora has a real dyno run in, and his baseline will be 150 plus or minus a few HP as shown by MANY texers with the 150 hp motor.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (NH_Bora+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NH_Bora+* »_
sorry, I should have said assume a 12% driveline loss. I've seen posts on here claiming anything from 7% to 22%loss. and I know that my car has a 150 HP rating from the factory, confirmed by engine code and spec sheets listed in the 1.8T faq. my stock boost was 8 psi (7.6 on the spec sheet) and I now run 12, which is just over what the 180 HP rated models were set to run from the factory spec sheet says 11.6 psi. I think that it is pretty clear that I have generated more power from a simple increase in boost. I'm sorry that this does not satisfy your expectations, but there is certainly some performance increase. I will be more careful of my wording next time. thanks for your input.

_Modified by NH_Bora+ at 9:30 AM 9-1-2008_

I understand that you dyno'd much higher, but 150hp from the manufacturer doesn't necessarily mean 150 crank horsepower in reality. Thats all I'm saying- unless you have a baseline and a modded dyno you're comparing apples to oranges. 
Like the previous poster said, the 150hp engines put down 150whp give or take, so your crank figuring is a bit off.


_Modified by themachasy at 7:05 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (themachasy)*

Machasy-
There are more than a few posters in this forum that have baseline dyno runs at almost exactly 150 HP to the wheels, on the 150 HP motors. There's not a 10-20 HP discrepancy like you might see with "manufacturers claimed"-vs-WHP like most cars. I do agree that some dynos will be off, in either direction. This is why you ask for a baseline run at stock boost. Maybe NH Bora is willing to try out the N75 again and see if he gets the claimed 150 HP?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (zeusenergy)*

This is why I shift at 6000 RPM:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Increasing Boost Pressure on 1.8T (NH_Bora+)*

Just uploaded a video for your viewing pleasure. MBC set to 13 PSI in this one....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epgldh3S_zA


----------



## riderbmx4 (Aug 26, 2008)

if u want to raise ur boost, just get a GIAc x flash chip and a 3 inch down pipe.. it will make u boost 23 psi on a stock k03, it worked for me







, im boosting 23 psi on a stock ko3 and i have a 04 1.8t


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (riderbmx4)*

This discussion isn't related to using a flashed ECU. It's for those who wish to get a bit more power for very little $. I've got about (no dyno...) 30-40 extra HP for $30. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

